# Heavy lifting



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

My husband and I are just starting our 3rd and final IVF.  We have our daughter already but sadly lost her twin brother when they were both born extremely prematurely.  Our girl was in hospital for over 4 months and that coupled with our bereavement made 2015 an absolute year from hell.

Because of all that, we are taking a much more relaxed approach to this one.  Weve had too much heartache to put ourselves in as strict a position as our previous cycles.  So while Im not drinking and Im trying to be healthy, Im not obsessing if I have all that icecream or only eat 4 portions of fruit instead of 5.  One thing that is bothering me though is all the heavy lifting that comes with lugging a small child about all day.  Last time, our clinic said to avoid at all costs...how do you do that with a 1 year old  Even her buggy is a heavy duty thing as it was bought for two.  Im going to get a cheap lightweight one but my daughter is only getting heavier.  While we are laidback this time, we still want to give it our best shot.  What did all you other ladies do when trying for siblings??  Is it really detrimental?

Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly I am sorry for your loss.  Secondly, I hope I can reassure you re heavy lifting or doing to much.  I had a 2 1/2 year old when we had our second fresh cycle which resulted in our second son.  I had no support network local to me and my husband was at work.  I carried on 100% normal.  I picked him up, done the housework, went shopping.  Due to a delay in egg collection I even ended up at Centre Parcs in my 2 ww.  I lifted suitcases, swum and rode a bike!

I hope this helps you and good luck.

X


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for coming back to me!  It puts my mind at ease a little.  Before i did everything i could to minimise every possible stress on my body, both physical and emotional.  But with a one year old in tow, its just not realistic.  With how much scaremongering there is about fertility (no heavy lifting, no eating too much sugar, no caffeine, stay away from consumables in plastic...) its a wonder the human race hasnt died out!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with you.  I know of a woman who has 7 children all under 10 yrs of age.  Imagine how much she is doing physically and still gets pregnant time after time!

X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry about your son. 
I  limited things as I could in my cycles trying for dd2 but didn't do nothing like the first time. And tbh the pregnancy was different too. Half the time I couldn't even remember how far on I was. You can't spend the time sitting on the sofa reading pregnancy books second time round 

So good luck and try not worry.


----------

